# Australia Post bans lithium batteries



## Norm (Jul 30, 2009)

Australia Post bans lithium batteries 

Australia Post will no longer be accepting packages that contain lithium batteries by air.

The batteries have been classified as dangerous, leading the International Civil Aviation Organisation to enact more stringent controls. This follows on the exploding laptop batteries debacle of 2006, prompting a recall, and further recalls in 2008 and 2009.

Lithium batteries may still be sent by road, but only if they are lithium-ion and rated for 2 grams, 100-Watt-hours or under.

Most devices should fall under this requirement, although in the official document (PDF) Australia Post mentions that "Equipment will not be safe to send if it contains more than two batteries/four cells" — six-cell batteries being common in laptops.

A customer is also required to attach a "Road Transport Only" sticker to the package, although Australia Post does not guarantee its arrival if remote locations can only be reached by air. Air carriers scan mail for dangerous goods, and any packages containing lithium batteries will be rejected.

This has potential run-on effects for those who import electronic products from overseas to bypass Australia's often higher priced goods. Australians will also not be able to send offending products overseas, and those who wish to send electronic gifts over long distances but still within the country will have to be sent early, to make up for the additional road transport time.
Norm


----------



## Norm (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't really need any but just ordered a couple of 18650s anyway. Hope the get here OK.
Norm


----------



## Chodes (Jul 30, 2009)

My first thought was almost no impact for myself.
That is assuming all inbound aircraft with my parcels land at Sydney , or if it was diverted to Melbourne or Brisbane , Australia Post was not contracted to deliver it to Sydney.

Do you see a problem with importing cells for yourself Norm?


----------



## Norm (Jul 30, 2009)

Chodes said:


> Do you see a problem with importing cells for yourself Norm?


I'm not sure what to think, it may even be a none issue, similar things have been announced in the past and nothing happens. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. The two battery four cell part I could live with.
Norm


----------



## Grox (Jul 30, 2009)

See how it goes - we don't really need it to get any harder for us to get stuff do we...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 30, 2009)

I can put a couple Li-Ion's in a sealed bottle, and the winds and currents are in your favor, you may get them. Good Luck!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 30, 2009)

This is absolute crud 

It's hard enough to get a Surefire here!
Now batteries!

:thumbsdow

Do I understand correctly that receiving items from say America (eg a surefire) will be fine, because it is on a US plane?
Or is it that you can't receive from International countries, aswell as post things within Aus.
OR! Is it that you just can't send them within Aus. itself?


----------



## Chodes (Jul 30, 2009)

The problem could be sellers reluctance to ship to Aus if they have orders returned , or they hear about the bans....
Let's hope not much eventuates.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2009)

I just shipped 6 packets of energizer lithium to QLD by registered, seems to be no problems as the tracking said "attempted delivery nobody home". Although the post guy said I can't post these to the US.


----------



## Th232 (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, guess who ordered some of AW's rechargeables yesterday...

Hope they get through!


----------



## cernobila (Jul 30, 2009)

OK, so who is going to be the Importer/Dealer in AU for AW cells, get them in to the country in bulk and then spread them out by truck mail.......really sucks.


----------



## Shimmy (Jul 30, 2009)

Great!... I guess that means good bye to the cheaper lipo batts from over seas for RC aswell.


----------



## cernobila (Jul 30, 2009)

I wonder how the system works........at what point does "Australia Post" get involved in the delivery of these cells from Hong Kong. If these parcels are delivered to AU by non AU airline company by HK postal system does that mean that the parcels will land here? I don't understand how this works.......anybody know?

Maybe these cells could be delivered in a way that they avoid Australia Post until they land in Australia, after that they can travel by land.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 30, 2009)

Unless packages arriving from overseas clearly state "Warning - Lithium Batteries" on the outside, I'm not sure how Australia Post expect to prevent them entering their system.


----------



## Metatron (Jul 30, 2009)

lets wait and see, i for one cant imagine laptops being delivered by road?????


----------



## Haz (Jul 30, 2009)

That's bad news, if lithium batteries weren't so expensive here in the first place, we wouldn't need to purchase from overseas or through other sources. This will just make it even less competitive


----------



## koala (Jul 30, 2009)

When X-rayed does Lithium Ion(material) shows up in different color when compared to Alkalines? They come in different shapes and sizes don't they? What if I bought a mobile phone from overseas, so I have to receive a phone without battery in it? This is absurd nonsense. Okay maybe they'll train those little dogs to sniff for them.


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 30, 2009)

The envelopes from DX that had batteries in them simply indicated "batteries" on the customs sticker.

I can't find the envelopes from my AW purchases, but I am pretty sure they also simply said "batteries".


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 30, 2009)

They make no distinction regarding Lithium batteries, LiIon or primary Lithium. Best to not use AUS Post, and use other means of transport like FedEx, or UPS. UPS in Australia? Of course, much higher shipping rates. With world wide depressed economies, this is a terrible time to initiate such restrictions. What are they thinking?

Bill


----------



## cernobila (Jul 30, 2009)

I believe that the recorded Li-Ion problems from the past applied only to Li-Ion "packs" that have more than one cell in a group/series. I don't believe that there have ever been recorded cases of single cells giving trouble. I think that this should be pointed out to Australia Post in order to allow the postage of single cells like the AW, WE and Pila 18650 cells for example.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 30, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> What are they thinking?


Your statement above could possibly be self-contradictory?


----------



## old4570 (Jul 30, 2009)

Got some 18650 this week no problems , a pair [ 2 ] .

So as I see it , keep the No's down , no problems .


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Jul 30, 2009)

I have some Li-Ion's coming from AW and KD, hopefully they arrive ok. 

If the batteries have to go by road once they are here, I can live with that. If Aus Post won't accept them from other companies (UPS, HK Post ect) then that will be bad news.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## Chodes (Jul 30, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Unless packages arriving from overseas clearly state "Warning - Lithium Batteries" on the outside, I'm not sure how Australia Post expect to prevent them entering their system.



*Please note: If you are sending a lithium battery or article containing a lithium battery to a destination reached by air, the item will be rejected as air carriers scan the mail for dangerous goods.*

They seemed to have demonstrated their ability to effectively stop LASERs
being imported. 



Metatron said:


> lets wait and see, i for one cant imagine laptops being delivered by road?????



The pdf seems to be saying exactly that. In 20 years time we may be talking about what led to the privatisation or failure of Aussie Post.
"It was back in 2009 when they stopped transporting by Air 90% of the electronic devices used by their customers"



^^Nova^^ said:


> I have some Li-Ion's coming from AW and KD, hopefully they arrive ok.
> 
> If the batteries have to go by road once they are here, I can live with that. If Aus Post won't accept them from other companies (UPS, HK Post ect) then that will be bad news.
> 
> ...



Yep. That's my concern. 
The pdf has explanations on what is safe to transport (by road).
4 cell limit and packaging requirements.
I ordered 7 AW IMR26500 a few weeks ago. I would now need to ask AW to make 2 seperate packages and increase the size of the packaging to meet the new road requirements:

*How do I package equipment containing a lithium battery so that it is safe to send?
To package the equipment: 
• Do not remove the battery from the item you are sending. 
• Pack the item in strong outer packaging so that the battery is protected from damage
• Make sure that the package is more then 2cm thick. Equipment will not be safe to send if it contains more than two batteries / four cells.*

*How do I package a lithium battery that is not installed in equipment? 
To package batteries not installed in equipment: 
• Pack battery in inner packaging so that the battery is completely enclosed eg. In a bubble wrap bag. 
• Put battery contained in inner packaging into strong outer packaging. • Make sure that the package is more then 2cm thick.*

If they are the requirements for sending cells within Australia , it would be logical to think these requirements would need to be met for importing cells even to major cities as Aus Post deliver "by road" to local post offices and that those restrictions would also apply to cells sitting on the shelf at the PO waiting to be collected? 

Laws and restrictions are often not implementd logicaly though.


----------



## Chodes (Jul 30, 2009)

I sent PM to AW to make him aware of this thread.

He'll understand why all of a sudden Aussies only order max 4 cells and ask for 2 cm thick packaging....


----------



## Bushman5 (Jul 30, 2009)

Canada customs has banned lithium ion for years. I got slapped with fines for a parcel containing SF CR123's. 

some flashlight companies {Pacific tactical supply etc) will NOT include the stock rechargeable liion batteries of a flashlight when they ship....


----------



## xenonk (Jul 30, 2009)

How big was that parcel of SF cells? I know Canada customs has the same limit of 2g of lithium content, or 100Whr to a shipment.

They're also under the impression that li-ion laptop batteries are more safe if installed than removed from any circuit.


----------



## Flo1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Bureaucracy!! Gotta love it!

Whatever happened to the "she'll be right" ethos?


----------



## Mr Happy (Jul 30, 2009)

Australia has a serious case of the Nanny States. I think the only answer is for everyone to up and leave. Judging by the number of Aussie ex-pats you meet in Europe I think much of Australia is already doing so.


----------



## Shimmy (Jul 30, 2009)

Going back to my previous reply, this does go out for all batteries containing lithium right? Not just lithium ion?

That just plain sucks right there if it is indeed all lithium batts.
Means for my RC hobby that instead of buying in cheaper batts from china for $25 or so, I would be looking at probably $120+ to get them local and being an inferior product.


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 30, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> Canada customs has banned lithium ion for years. I got slapped with fines for a parcel containing SF CR123's.


Yeah, but didn't you order several hundred cells at a time? 

I've had no problems at all importing Li-Ion cells from Hong Kong and the US or lithium primary cells from the US.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 30, 2009)

I received 50 DL123's just the other day...

I'm hoping that it is just within Australia, eg Sydney to Perth, not coming in from overseas.
When you think about it, once a package hits our shores, it goes by ground anyway... doesn't it?

This just sucks


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 30, 2009)

I was just reading a thread on the Whirlpool forums about this.

It seems that it is fine to receive things from overseas, it is just within Australia, OR sending thing via Aus Post overseas.

I just ordered another lot of DL123's to test the system... and just incase they get alot more strict 

This link explains it a little

"Consequently, Australia Post can only accept lithium batteries or devices containing lithium batteries for transport within Australia by road. 

Australia Post cannot accept lithium batteries or devices containing lithium batteries for mailing overseas or for domestic air carriage."


----------



## cernobila (Jul 30, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I was just reading a thread on the Whirlpool forums about this.
> 
> It seems that it is fine to receive things from overseas, it is just within Australia, OR sending thing via Aus Post overseas.
> 
> ...



If this is the case, then there is no drama......Status Quo.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 31, 2009)

Seems so! :thumbsup:


----------



## Metatron (Jul 31, 2009)

cernobila said:


> If this is the case, then there is no drama......Status Quo.


i bet GlenC thinks otherwise:thinking:


----------



## cernobila (Jul 31, 2009)

Metatron said:


> i bet GlenC thinks otherwise:thinking:



Yeah, I think I know what you are saying......Sydney to Perth by truck instead of Air......a pain for sure.


----------



## lctorana (Jul 31, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> This link explains it a little


Hmm. That article starts with the words:

"_Changes have recently been made to the *International *Civil Aviation Organisation (ICAO) Technical Instructions for the Transport of Dangerous Goods by Air resulting in the classification of all lithium batteries as dangerous goods._"

This suggests, at least to my little brain, that it might not just be Australia that has the problem...

Now, in the meantime I need to get 12 new batteries from AW into my posession. Does Hong Kong still have surface mail?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 31, 2009)

There is a lot of good info here in the Whirlpool thread.

According to the IATA (International Air Transport Association) it is ok to send "Multiple batteries enclosed in a single form-fitting "retail ready" blister pack are acceptable"

Lots of different regulations... that haven't affected us yet, which have been inplace for quite some time now.

I'm going to play dumb until something affects me.


----------



## cernobila (Jul 31, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I'm going to play dumb until something affects me.



This one is easy......my wife tells me that I am quite good at that


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

This doesn't seem to have much affect. I started an fleabay business a couple of weeks ago selling energizer lithium primaries. So far only positive feedback for great items arriving etc.


----------



## 1 what (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Norm/Guys,
2x18650 from AW delivered safe and sound today (Monday 3rd).
Thank you AW and Aus Post!


----------



## lctorana (Aug 3, 2009)

1 what said:


> Hi Norm/Guys,
> 2x18650 from AW delivered safe and sound today (Monday 3rd).
> Thank you AW and Aus Post!


w00t!

Thank you, guinea-pig!


----------



## Norm (Aug 3, 2009)

I received notification from KD yesterday that I have two 18650s in the mail, I'll wait and see, but I'm not expecting there to be a problem.
Norm


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Aug 3, 2009)

I got notification today (from same vendor) that my 3 26500's are on the way. Fingers crossed.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## 1 what (Aug 3, 2009)

This is going to be very interesting. Thank Heaven I purchased 50x123 primaries about 6 weeks ago. It's going to hurt if we have to go back to paying 8-12$ per 123 and who knows what for 18650's etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> I can't [find] the envelopes from my AW purchases, but I am pretty sure they also simply said "batteries".



My HK Air Mail parcel was simply marked "rechargeable battery" (see below), I imagine those scanning the parcels would be looking for 'packs' as individual Li-ion cells would appear identical to regular NiCD/NiMH/Alkaline battery cells 








This could put a dampener on acquiring multiples of CR123 primaries (for those A2 enthusiasts out there), then couldn't we simply opt for surface mail delivery instead? :thinking:


----------



## cernobila (Aug 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> My HK Air Mail parcel was simply marked "rechargeable battery" (see below), I imagine those scanning the parcels would be looking for 'packs' as individual Li-ion cells would appear identical to regular NiCD/NiMH/Alkaline battery cells



Might have a point here, after all the original reason for this issue comes from problems with Li-Ion "packs" and not with single cells.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> My HK Air Mail parcel was simply marked "rechargeable battery" (see below), I imagine those scanning the parcels would be looking for 'packs' as individual Li-ion cells would appear identical to regular NiCD/NiMH/Alkaline battery cells
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shipped some NiMh cells to America for Silverfox to test. Accidentaly sent it via surface. ETA 3 month :candle:.


----------



## Th232 (Aug 4, 2009)

Got my 2x 18650s and 2x 16340s today, not opened by customs or anything.:twothumbs


----------



## Dr Jekell (Aug 4, 2009)

I know that I may not be the brightest bulb in the blister pack but from what I recall about electricity & batteries is that:

A) Batteries that are separate from a device but packaged so they are unable to short out.

Are 100% safer than

B) Batteries that are installed in a device that could possibly have a fault/short/turn on etc

Or have I gone completely off the deep end?

If NZ Post/Courier Post tries to enact a similar rule I will have to take action to "enlighten" them.


----------



## mikevelarde (Aug 4, 2009)

cernobila said:


> This one is easy......my wife tells me that I am quite good at that


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 5, 2009)

Just received my 50 DL123's from Battery Junction!

So all seems good!

However if you live on the west coast it will take longer if they fly into sydney airport...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2009)

Bad news guys. At the post office the lady told me that I can't ship lithium batteries by mail and asked if they are in a packet.


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Aug 7, 2009)

I got my 26500's (2) from Aw on Friday as well as my ones from KD (although they only sent 2 not 3).

I guess we will have to wait and see what happens if they are going to be tough on this or not.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## digitor (Aug 8, 2009)

As far as I can tell, AP is just mirroring the IATA regulations. I just ordered some Lipos from Hobbyking in HK, so I'll see what happens, but I don't anticipate any problems, as over the last few weeks quite a few friends have received Lipos via airmail without any problems.

Cheers


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Norm said:


> Lithium batteries may still be sent by road


 

Boy, better start building now, cuz them's gonna be some l-o-n-g roads, brother!


----------



## Norm (Aug 10, 2009)

Norm said:


> I received notification from KD yesterday that I have two 18650s in the mail, I'll wait and see, but I'm not expecting there to be a problem.
> Norm


All received here, no problems.
Norm


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Bad news guys. At the post office the lady told me that I can't ship lithium batteries by mail and asked if they are in a packet.


 

 OMG tell her to read her (APs) own guidelines regarding transport of Lithium batteries with Australia (see below)



Australia Post said:


> Consequently, Australia Post can only accept lithium batteries or devices containing lithium batteries for transport within Australia by *road*.




A PDF download for custormer guidelines can also be found HERE


----------



## cernobila (Aug 10, 2009)

Today I received 4x AW 18650 cells in the post, from HK. In the past the cells were sent in small plastic bags in bubble wrap. This time the cells were in lots of two in plastic boxes and then in bubble wrap. Maybe this is all that is needed, good packaging.

I am going to keep these boxes and use them to carry spares when I am travelling by plane in the future, hope that this would be fine.


----------



## xenonk (Aug 10, 2009)

And to think I've been buying plastic cases to hold my loose cells with my own money all this time.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep, Australia must be the safest place on earth. 

Stated in parity with Paul Hogan's line from Crocodile Dundee. "Yep, New York must be the friendliest place on earth...7 million people all want'n to live together. 


On a slightly more serious note, I'm glad to hear people are still getting their batteries in.


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Aug 11, 2009)

Speaking of Croc Dundee, there is another line that is easily changed to suit CPF.

That is not a light... this is a light (whips out Torch/USL etc).

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## wapkil (Aug 11, 2009)

cernobila said:


> Today I received 4x AW 18650 cells in the post, from HK. In the past the cells were sent in small plastic bags in bubble wrap. This time the cells were in lots of two in plastic boxes and then in bubble wrap. Maybe this is all that is needed, good packaging.
> 
> I am going to keep these boxes and use them to carry spares when I am travelling by plane in the future, hope that this would be fine.



I think the packaging is not specifically addressed for Australia. Andrew (AW) may have upgraded it after someone received the package in which one of the batteries probably was crushed, shorted out by its protection circuit contact strip and burned out. Apparently the inner cells don't have a PTC switch. With batteries in boxes it may be hard, even for a postal service, to destroy them.

There was a thread about that incident, Andrew even posted in it but I don't see it in his posts. It looks like recently I cannot find half of the posts I'm trying to refer to. Maybe that thread was considered USPS advertising


----------



## cernobila (Aug 11, 2009)

wapkil said:


> I think the packaging is not specifically addressed for Australia. Andrew (AW) may have upgraded it after someone received the package in which one of the batteries probably was crushed, shorted out by its protection circuit contact strip and burned out. Apparently the inner cells don't have a PTC switch. With batteries in boxes it may be hard, even for a postal service, to destroy them.
> 
> There was a thread about that incident, Andrew even posted in it but I don't see it in his posts. It looks like recently I cannot find half of the posts I'm trying to refer to. Maybe that thread was considered USPS advertising



What ever the reason for the change in packaging, its good to see Andrew being proactive in this regard......


----------



## wapkil (Aug 11, 2009)

cernobila said:


> What ever the reason for the change in packaging, its good to see Andrew being proactive in this regard......



Yup, the new packaging is definitely a good thing. That's why I hope it is not a result of the Australia Post batteries ban but a new packaging standard for AW's cells.


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 11, 2009)

Can you ship via DHL instead?


----------



## digitor (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, my Lipos arrived from Hong Kong in about 6 days via airmail, as usual. 

Cheers


----------



## Foxx510 (Aug 20, 2009)

Got some 14500s from DX no worries.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay this is getting confusing. One postie rejected the batteries I wanted to post. The rest has to be via ground with a sticker, and one postal worker (the attractive female one) said they are alright for air transport as long as they're inside the retail package.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> and one postal worker (the attractive female one)



Photos needed.


----------



## cernobila (Aug 20, 2009)

I received the DX C cells long after this thread started and they were not even packed well, just in those small plastic bags in a padded postal bag........confusing? I guess so.


----------



## xenonk (Aug 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Okay this is getting confusing. One postie rejected the batteries I wanted to post. The rest has to be via ground with a sticker, and one postal worker (the attractive female one) said they are alright for air transport as long as they're inside the retail package.


 New regulations and policies are never disseminated in a reliable manner. Every single worker probably has several different misconceptions about how it's supposed to work.


----------



## Ozgeardo (Aug 21, 2009)

I have been out bush for a few weeks and just caught this post.

I just ordered a heap of gear ALL with 18650's or RDC123's from both Battery Junction, Lighthound and TAD hope they all arrive?

I am usually more concerned with Australia Post rejecting my various knives as I figured flashlights and batts would never be a concern!

Everything I enjoy is either illegal, immoral or fattening!


----------



## Grox (Nov 14, 2009)

Last week, 50 CR123A cells arrived by air mail from the USA, no problems at all.


----------



## GregWormald (Apr 28, 2010)

Just an update on this.
I have had 20 CR123A batteries from the Battery Station IMPOUNDED. Currently we're trying to get them returned or forwarded to me via road freight (which is legal).
I'll let you all know how we go.
Greg


----------



## Norm (Apr 28, 2010)

Not good Greg, let us know how it works out.
Norm


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Apr 28, 2010)

GregWormald said:


> I have had 20 CR123A batteries from the Battery Station IMPOUNDED.


Can you give more information? Who impounded them? Did they quote the reason and the authority under which they impounded them?


----------



## march.brown (Apr 28, 2010)

The law is continually changing.

Australia used to import dangerous criminals and rabbits , but that eventually was stopped.
So now it's Li-Ions turn ... I suppose it will be class A drugs next.

It's looking as though anyone who wants to use Li-Ion batteries will have to go and live in Hong Kong.





.


----------



## Norm (Apr 28, 2010)

march.brown said:


> Australia used to import dangerous criminals and rabbits , but that eventually was stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did they come from Browny?  
 Norm


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Apr 28, 2010)

Problem with Autralia Post is that it's sort of a quango and they seem to take the fact that they are at arms length from departmental control (despite operating under government sponsored legislation) as carte blanche to create policy on the run and thus at times, when it comes to restricting the passage of certain types of items, their examination of potential consequences is rather haphazard. This is not helped by the fact that they tend to create "policy" without taking the benefit of outside advice despite the fact that their policies can affect millions of consumers.

There have been a couple of notable instances in the past decade where Australia Post have arbitrarily banned the carriage of certain classes of item and the government has had to step in and "negotiate" them to a more even handed stance.


----------



## digitor (Apr 28, 2010)

The "policy" implementation must be a bit irregular - in the last three weeks I've received 2 shipments of 4 LiPos via airmail, no problem (and one package was obviously opened by customs for inspection and re-sealed) - is it customs or AP who've impounded these cells Greg?

Cheers


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Apr 28, 2010)

As far as I am aware, the actual "policy" does not prevent the delivery through normal channels of inbound international mail containing lithium batteries.


----------



## march.brown (Apr 28, 2010)

Norm said:


> Where did they come from Browny?
> Norm


.
Same place as the Brown Trout that were sent to New Zealand.





But we didn't send you any Camels ! ... Well , not any UK ones.





.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 24, 2010)

GregWormald said:


> Just an update on this.
> I have had 20 CR123A batteries from the Battery Station IMPOUNDED. Currently we're trying to get them returned or forwarded to me via road freight (which is legal).
> I'll let you all know how we go.
> Greg


Sorry to bump an old thread, but I'm interested what the outcome was as I've been thinking about getting 3 or 4 AW18650's and a Pila charger but I don't know where to get them locally in Australia, so I'd have to import 'em


----------



## kiwiman3139 (Aug 24, 2010)

Bloke---I got some AW18650's & IMR's only a week ago--no problems.
Stewart


----------



## vudoo (Aug 24, 2010)

I got some AW's 18650's about a month ago and no problems either.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 24, 2010)

I've had 8*18350's shipped to me in the last couple of months from HK. No issues.


----------



## old4570 (Aug 24, 2010)

No problems since this thread was started ....

Again the main issue may be the number of cells ...

The most Ive ordered / shipped to me has been 3 .. Usually I order them in pairs .


----------



## Bloke (Aug 24, 2010)

Good to know there ain't too many problems then.

I did see on one overseas battery site in big red wring that Australia post was impounding lithium battery shipments and that the shop could not be held responsible. That kinda spooked me a bit.

Any links to the best place for me to get what I want. If it's a no no to post it here then could ya please PM the details. Ta


----------



## vudoo (Aug 24, 2010)

Click here for AW batteries

Or these are good if your lights can support the voltage


----------



## Bloke (Aug 24, 2010)

vudoo said:


> Click here for AW batteries
> 
> Or these are good if your lights can support the voltage



Thanks for those links. The first one I could access, but I was denied access to the second link.


----------



## Plan B (Aug 24, 2010)

Bloke said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but I'm interested what the outcome was as I've been thinking about getting 3 or 4 AW18650's and a Pila charger but I don't know where to get them locally in Australia, so I'd have to import 'em



I am pretty sure that http://www.jpt-australia.com/batteries_rechargeable.htm (hope it's ok to provide that link?) sell the AW 2600mah 18650 batteries for $20ea plus postage as I have bought some from there recently (good service and quick delivery).

As for the pila charger, I had to buy mine from bugout gear as they really are hard to find for sale in Australia.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 24, 2010)

Plan B said:


> Hope that helps.



Yes it does. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2010)

According to their (Aussie Post's) website it's illegal for US to attempt to ship lithium batteries by air either local or International (road transport locally accepted), I've received many shipments from DX, AW & eBay of Li-Ions on many occasions without issue 

As for the impounding of Greg's 20 CR123's it was probably done by the POS customs/PO employee who also "liberated" my A2 Avaitor


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 24, 2010)

Probably the same dude who took my emerson... :laughing:


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't go off half cocked fellas. On one hand there's one post here from one bloke who claims he has twenty batteries impounded but has not responded to any follow up questions as to who impounded them nor has he made any further post to show what, if anything, happened down the track.

On the opposite hand we have many reports and experiences from Australians who have received batteries from overseas since that date with no problem at all.

Just a hint if you know what I mean, but one thing I would say is that if it were actually true that Australia Post were targetting batteries, it might be wise to purchase your lithium rechargeables from someone like 4sevens rather than from a known battery shop who has the word "battery" writ large in vivid colours all over the company name labelling on their boxes....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

JaguarDave-in-Oz said:


> Don't go off half cocked fellas.




I'm not, a scumbag Customs/Post Office employee DID "liberate" my A2 Aviator... fact! 

As for Li-Ion's/Lithium primary cells I've never had any shipments stopped in transit... yet


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Aug 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not, a scumbag Customs/Post Office employee DID "liberate" my A2 Aviator... fact!


It's easy to throw around broad sweeping generalised accusations but I put it to you that you actually haven't a shred of evidence to back your supposed "fact" or you'd have done something about it.

The half cocked aspect I was referring to was that of creating a wave of apprehension of having batteries detained/seized based on a single post from someone who has provided nothing informative at all, I was not referring to what may or may not have supposedly happened to a torch that may or may not have been in the mail system of some country or other.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Aug 25, 2010)

I work at Melbourne Airport and know a few friends in Australia Post and Australian Customs. I'll have a chat with them about Lithium batteries, but as far as I know its OK to ship them unused and with protective wrapping/casing. Lithium batteries are not known to explode on their own for no reason, but only when in use and used incorrectly. But don't take my word as gospel, I'll double check and get back to you guys.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget that the international agreement frameworks that Australia Post operates within regarding delivery of mail arriving here from overseas are a slightly different kettle of fish to those restrictions that they can impose on acceptance of items from Australian customers who pay for mail delivery services originating in Australia so the whole thing is a little more complex than it might appear at face value. Australia Post has a tendency to go off half cocked and poorly researched (legislatively and practically) when it comes to restricting "dangerous items" as can be seen by the debacle that occurred when a couple of top knobs attempted to ban the use of mail services for carriage of all firearms and firearm parts without full consultation with the relevant authorities and stakeholders.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

JaguarDave-in-Oz said:


> It's easy to throw around broad sweeping generalised accusations but I put it to you that you actually haven't a shred of evidence to back your supposed "fact" or you'd have done something about it.




Do what exactly? I have a tracking number and know it was posted in the USA, I didn't specifically say Australian Customs/PO employees now did I? I've complained to the relevant departments and got no where, hence I DID all I could about it, didn't mean to get your back up you a postie or something?

Fact (pure and simple) - it was posted, it never arrived :thumbsup:

It's not like light fingered individuals don't get hired on in these positions of trust - 4 Million parcels go missing per week


----------



## Ozgeardo (Aug 25, 2010)

It is all about common sense fellas, I continue to get Lithium Ion batts delivered all the time. I do not order huge commercial quantities drawing attention.

A couple of batts with every torch I order and it all seems to go under the radar.

Last package I received was opened by customs for inspection (on average about 1 out of 20 of my parcels gets checked) I had all manner of knives, torches and various chemistry batts. Some of the knives were bordering on being questionable but all got delivered. I have been in the past contacted about some "questionable" items I have brought in. On all occasions Customs have been professional and kept me informed of all due processes. I would receive about 100 parcels a year and anything confiscated has been done so with my full knowledge (with a receipt for its destruction).

I have noted that most professional companies do ensure the Lithium Ions are wrapped in bubble wrap.

There are other far more dangerous and illegal things in the post that Customs and Oz Post are more concerned about!


----------



## digitor (Aug 25, 2010)

Certainly no problem here receiving regular postal deliveries of lithium batteries. There was a minor hiccup with Hong Kong Post a few weeks ago, but that seems to be ironed out now.

(Anyone else think that the 4 million parcels per week going missing story is a bit over the top? At this rate, I'd be losing about one in ten! Never lost one yet, for the record).

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

digitor said:


> Anyone else think that the 4 million parcels per week going missing story is a bit over the top? At this rate, I'd be losing about one in ten! Never lost one yet, for the record.



Today Tonight are considered over-the-top sensationalist media but even 100,000 going MIA per day is unacceptable! oh and that 4M figure includes theft from people's letter boxes


----------



## petersmith6 (Aug 26, 2010)

its intersting that they wont let lithium go by air mail but they Never confiscate you mobile phone,pda,laptop,ipod orcar gps.all have lithium in them..but you right ..lithium is fare more dangerouse than 40 tones of get fuel...


----------

